# Grand Mayan Riviera Maya Questions



## skulipeg (Nov 24, 2011)

Just a few silly questions about our upcoming stay, as I'm reading conflicting information...

....does the resort provide drinking water, or will we need to purchase bottled water to drink and make icecubes?
....does the unit have ice cube trays?
....I read somewhere that taxis cannot come onto the Grand Mayan grounds, but haven't seen this comment anywhere else.  Can someone confirm?
....does the unit have coffee filters, or will we need to bring or purchase our own?
...where is the best place to get information on the local bus routes, and how frequently buses operate?
...does anyone have a favorite, easily accessible free wifi spot close by?

This will be our first stay at a Grupo Vidanta resort, although we've been a Mayan Palace owner since 2002!

Thanks,
Sandra


----------



## mikenk (Nov 24, 2011)

skulipeg said:


> Just a few silly questions about our upcoming stay, as I'm reading conflicting information...
> 
> ....does the resort provide drinking water, or will we need to purchase bottled water to drink and make icecubes?
> ....does the unit have ice cube trays?
> ...



- the tap water is purified - OK to drink
- The GM has ice trays; I assume so does the MP.
- The GM has a permanent coffee filter; I would assume the MP does also
- Last year and I assume now, taxis can come to the MP main lobby and the GM main lobby - golf carts carry you from and to the lobbies.
- I would contact the concierge to get bus routes
- don't know on hot spot as I just use the room wifi.

Mike


----------



## rpennisi (Nov 24, 2011)

As far as ice cubes go, use their ice cube machines.  They provide ice buckets.  As Mike wrote the tap water is purified and drinkable.
My wife doesn't like the taste, me, I can't tell.  The ice machines have an extra filter attached to them (look behind the machine), sort of like the PUR filters on some refrigerators at home, so the water from the cubes is tasteless (that's a good thing).

They do provide disposable coffee filters, even though the coffee machines have the permanent type baskets.  Bring a small salt and pepper shaker, theirs are empty.

Taxis do come to the lobbies.  They will also go to GM buildings 8-13 to drop you off with your groceries and pick you up to return to the airport.  For GM 1-7, the pickup is behind buildings 6-7.
Taking buses from Riviera Maya is tough as you have to get out to the highway to get them.

The resort has a pay van service that will take you to Playa del Carmen, where you can shop for groceries, and then take the van back again.  If you are 4 in your group, a better choice is to take a cab (same price for 1-4 people) for only a few dollars more and much more comfort, especially with grocery bags and to your building drop off on your return.  Taxis will offer to wait an hour for you (free) while you shop and then take you back to the Grand Mayan.

It's about $20 for a taxi each way.  The van is about $4 a person each way.

I bring a lap top and use the internet cafe in the main building by the pools.  I buy an hour and use it to download and upload mail and the 60 minutes lasts for several days.  You are only charged for the minutes you are connected.  They also have about 8 pc's for you to use.

Ron


----------



## skulipeg (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info.
Another question - do the units have shampoo/conditioner/soap and hair dryers, or do we need to bring our own?  One review mentioned shampoo and soap, if I remember correctly, can anyone confirm?


----------



## wptamo (Nov 25, 2011)

Hiya, yes the rooms have soap & shampoo & hair dryers.. I think hair dryers, it was summer(June-July 2011)  and too hot to use! Also the coffee you can buy in the small grocery store is excellent.. we brought some extra home and loved it! 

Oh one other thing... if you love the beach and the ocean as I do but are a bit nervous about the rocky bottom & bare feet at the beach there.... WATER SHOES! I used mine, yes the first 10 yards was tricky, but then the rocks were flat (at waist to chest deep), the water clear & warm, perfect for a dip... I have a pair of Adidas water shoes, rubber sole, mesh top, perfect for this beach... I enjoyed the water, it was too tempting, that blue green color and inviting not to go in! 

enjoy!

laters

Paul


----------



## rpennisi (Nov 26, 2011)

There are hair dryers in every bathroom, shampoo, two sizes of soap (face and bath, replenished almost every day), body lotion (nice scent), lots of different size towels.
You didn't ask, but the toilets are separated by a door from the rest of the bathroom (nice feature), and there is an addition sink and mirror just outside the bathroom near the kitchen area.
The kitchen has one big sharp knife and the rest are dull butter knife types.  My favorite kitchen utensil is the lime squeezer!  Lots of fresh limes and avocados to be had and enjoyed.  If you use, bring some packets of sugar and sweetners in your suitcase as well as salt and pepper if you use as well.


----------



## skulipeg (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks all!


----------



## Margariet (Nov 26, 2011)

skulipeg said:


> ....
> This will be our first stay at a Grupo Vidanta resort, although we've been a Mayan Palace owner since 2002!
> 
> Thanks,
> Sandra



does the resort provide drinking water, or will we need to purchase bottled water to drink and make icecubes? We purchased bottled water in the shop. I never drink water from the tab, not even use it for tea and coffee.
....does the unit have ice cube trays? Yes
....I read somewhere that taxis cannot come onto the Grand Mayan grounds, but haven't seen this comment anywhere else.  Can someone confirm? Just call the number for taxi's from your directory. Taxi will pick you up and drop you at your own building. Very easy.
...does the unit have coffee filters, or will we need to bring or purchase our own? No coffee filters, only one package with sugar and cream for one use. Bring it or purchase it in the shop.
...does anyone have a favorite, easily accessible free wifi spot close by? There are free WiFi spots but we need it all the time so we purchased the weekly WiFi in the room. Not cheap but with all discounts we had: RCI credits, extra resort credit for TS presentation, plus 10% discount on total bill after TS presentation, we ended up paying only $120. for whole week for everything  food, drinks, shops, laundry, internet, tax. Amazing.
Another question - do the units have shampoo/conditioner/soap and hair dryers, or do we need to bring our own?  One review mentioned shampoo and soap, if I remember correctly, can anyone confirm? Yes, there are hair dryers but not the best. So I prefered my own one. There is shampoo, no seperate conditioner, but I´m picky and want to use my own special one. There is body lotion but I thought it smelled like toothpaste so I didn´t use it. But there is nice oil and bathsalt for the jacuzzi.


----------



## skulipeg (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you Margariet.  
Any other advice/words of wisdom from anyone about things Grand Mayan/Riviera Maya related?  
Anything you have to say is much appreciated!


----------



## izzykool (Apr 16, 2012)

*Good Ocean Views?*

I am looking for a great view of the ocean from my balcony, sleeping with the sliders open all night, enjoying the wind and the roar of the ocean.  Would you suggest this resort?


----------



## rpennisi (Apr 16, 2012)

izzykool said:


> I am looking for a great view of the ocean from my balcony, sleeping with the sliders open all night, enjoying the wind and the roar of the ocean.  Would you suggest this resort?



The buildings are perpendicular to the beach, so there are few if any ocean views.  Ironically (or maybe not), only the models have ocean views!


----------

